# 55 gal



## Greg Stephens (May 24, 2008)

Stats;

55 gallon
XP4 filtration
2- 40 watt T10 life glo's
3 series Koralia power head on timer
Home made automatic water changer

Plants;

Java Fern
Java moss
Anubias
Singapore moss

Fish;

Black P
Otto's <<while they last>>
Snail's

Opinions are welcome!

Greg


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

It looks really good, but I gotta tell you... the tank appears to be especially skinny to me? I know that it's a 55g, so I know the dimensions, but yours for some reason looks like it's less than a foot wide. I'm sure it's probably just a problem with scale, but still, I thought it should be mentioned, because it's the one thing that sort of distracts me from the beauty of the tank.

Good job, though, and that's one heck of a moss wall! :smile:


----------



## fritz (Jun 3, 2008)

WOAH! That is some moss wall. Really really cool tank. I love the moss wall idea and I cant' wait to see it once it's grown out a bit. Please keep this thread updated.


----------



## seAdams (Jun 2, 2008)

> the tank appears to be especially skinny to me?


If it is, it's like the 55 I saw at my lfs last week. Very long, and very "skinny". Good as a show tank for small fish I guess!

Would love to see this tank when the moss wall fills in!


----------



## PhinsKid23434 (Aug 17, 2006)

What is the mossy stuff growing on the wood called?


----------



## Greg Stephens (May 24, 2008)

*Re*



PhinsKid23434 said:


> What is the mossy stuff growing on the wood called?


Java moss.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

Beautiful!
Did you think of sloping the gravel from front to back of the tank...I think that'd look sweet!


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

wow, thats an enormous moss wall. I bet it took a load of moss!!


----------



## Greg Stephens (May 24, 2008)

*Re*

Here is an updated tank pic, and some shots of the water changer setup and lighting set up for those that maybe interested.











































Thanks for looking!

Greg


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

NICE! I love that moss wall!


----------



## hungtran10 (Jul 5, 2008)

very interesting design. did you buy the driftwood with the java ferns attached already or did you attach them yourself? are you planning on adding more fish in the future? how does your homemade water changer work?

best regards,

- Hung


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

Your moss wall is really coming along. I think the reason there doesn't seem to be any depth is because you really only have 2 main height dimensions. If you were to add some taller plants and some shorter plants it would give you more depth. If you kept your taller plants trimmed so as not to go to the top and not to think to cover your back wall your wall would still be appreciated. It could peak out between plant groupings. 

....anyway... just a thought.


----------



## scherzo (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow.. looks good. Great growth for a month.. What are the tank dimensions? Is it a 55 long?


----------



## Greg Stephens (May 24, 2008)

*Re*

Thanks everyone, the tank is a 55 gall Long so 48 x 12 x 18ish I think.
I went out and found the drift wood boiled it cured it and set it all up from scratch.
The water change is simply a siphon overflow on the filter outlet side of the tank.
I open the 1/4 line/valve on the filter inlet side of the tank once or twice a day for about an hour a clip.
I am hoping the rest of the moss will will fill in soon it is already looking pretty nice,

Thanks again!

Greg


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

That moss wall is going to beautiful.


----------



## Sticky230 (Mar 30, 2008)

Pardon my nosyness, but what is on the left side of the room on the bottom pics? Are you a breeder?


----------



## Greg Stephens (May 24, 2008)

*Re*

:thumbsup: LOL
No worries, they are snake cages.
And yes I breed Green Tree Pythons, I would post some room pics but i don't know about the OT post restrictions here.

Greg


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Go ahead and post them. There's a whole thread dedicated to non-wet pets.


----------



## c_sking (Aug 4, 2008)

chondros are like a wet pet, think of them as tree eels. I would love to see your breeder set up.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

It's your Journal thread, so post them here if you'd like (I'd love to see them, too!) Or you could post them in the Vivarium forum, or in the Lounge. :thumbsup:


----------

